# looking 4 some help for the spring snow goose



## the taxidermist (Sep 7, 2007)

first time spring snow goose hunter looking to take my dad and a few buddies hunting. willing 2 travel 2 missouri thru n.d.,just don't know the best place 4 land access or hunting. we have 10 dozen windsock rags, one or 2 e-callers, dogs, and some layout blinds. don't know when or where to go. looking for some help, or some hardcore snow goose hunters to hunt with! any help would b gre8! thank u


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

If u need to know WHERE to go, just keep yourself posted on this site, and check it regularly. If you are by the dakota's, then make sure u check REGULARLY end of feb. early march. usually the past couple years the birds moved into SD in mid march, so make sure u keep checking. When the birds start coming up, everyone on this site will be letting u know where they're at. As for decoys, i would try to get your hands on a few more dozen if u can before the season starts. But hey iv'e killed them in 125 rags before! But anyways have fun and be safe, and good luck!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Don't they have snows in WI?


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

Scout, scout, scout, scout, scout, place blinds, scout scout hunt.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

You will also know when the birds are in ND because this site will go silent because everyone is out hunting. Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the taxidermist (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks so far. we have very few snow geese migrate through wi in the fall. wi don't have a spring snow goose hunt.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

stick around the site. Post a little more. People will get to know you and I am sure a few invites will come your way. :beer:


----------



## the taxidermist (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks 4 the help so far, thinking of hunting in missouri, but also have access to land in nd.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Keep in mind it generally is a very narrow window of opportunity. At least in ND.That makes it really difficult for out of staters cause by the time you hear about it and get here the window may already be closed. I have that problem and I live in the state.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ya tipically I don't listen to spring reports from many people, I always observe the snow line and keep track of weather patterns in areas over the snow goose season, than i drive around and if there are snow geese you won't have a problem finding them. Birds of a feather flock together. Good luck.


----------



## the taxidermist (Sep 7, 2007)

right on, just lookn 4 some eyes and ear 4 the migration. but if i could find a vetern hunter to go with, that would b cool 2! first timer just trying 2 have a good hunt. thanks again-always lookn 4 more help/input


----------



## the taxidermist (Sep 7, 2007)

HELP


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

Where are you planning on hunting?

Nodak? Sodak? Somewhere else?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Just go do it. Spring snow goosing is too unpredictable. I started out by myself and withing a couple of years I knew enough to be proficcient.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

I would suggest a few more decoys, Shells or FBs 
Buy the cd from this site it works also get yourself a snow gosse hand held flag. :beer:


----------



## the taxidermist (Sep 7, 2007)

got anymore, maybe we can combined yours & mine & hunt 2geather!


----------

